# ls tractor



## audie422 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi there. .newbie to the site.I have a 2015 4040 ls tractor with manual transmission. Driving on the road in 4th gear high range it has a bad driveline vibration that seems to be getting worse. It's the worst when under slight load...really feels like a bad u joint. No different in 2 or 4 wheel drive. Machine only has a little over 200 easy hours mainly blowing snow. Any known issues? ...thanks in advance


----------



## audie422 (Feb 15, 2018)

Tried to add pic but keeps saying file too large


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Cold weather creates flat spots in the tires, makes them vibrate at transport speeds.

Normally one would not run on the road with the four wheel drive engaged, as that tears up the driveline and front axle. I would get under the tractor and check the driveline, splines, and universal joints for looseness.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy audie, welcome to the tractor forum.

Is there any chance you have a bent front driveshaft? If so, I would remove the driveshaft and see if the vibrations go away. There are shops that straighten and balance truck drive shafts.


----------



## Rotur (Apr 29, 2018)

Bonjour
audie i would like to know if your problem with your 4040 is resolve? Thank you


----------

